# Using UK Electrical Appliances in Spain



## Sky Marchant

Hi again, can anyone help with regards to using electrical items in Spain. I am sure everything I have here will work there, but if someone could reassure me please. Anything with a plug on it really  including kettle, washing machine, tv, fridge...everything ! I would hate to transport everything down there only to find some items dont work.
One thing I am very unsure about is if our PVR's will work. They are Humax PVR's, with freeview, one works from the aerial and the other from a satalite dish (freesat Foxsat) , is anyone familiar with these products?
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## VFR

They will *all* work here & bring some good adaptors as well for those items that need them (like UK phone chargers)


----------



## CapnBilly

Sky Marchant said:


> Hi again, can anyone help with regards to using electrical items in Spain. I am sure everything I have here will work there, but if someone could reassure me please. Anything with a plug on it really  including kettle, washing machine, tv, fridge...everything ! I would hate to transport everything down there only to find some items dont work.
> One thing I am very unsure about is if our PVR's will work. They are Humax PVR's, with freeview, one works from the aerial and the other from a satalite dish (freesat Foxsat) , is anyone familiar with these products?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Unless it's got a built in transformer ( like a phone charger), you can just change the plug.


----------



## thrax

If you plan to stay here for a while then just swap plugs rather than use adaptors, much easier, but as others have said, apart from transformers, everything will work fine...


----------



## chrisinspain

The voltage in Spain is the same (well almost) as the UK so it will all work, however you would be better to change the plugs as the adaptors are not made to take high ampage for prolonged periods of use and can be dangerous


----------



## baldilocks

thrax said:


> If you plan to stay here for a while then just swap plugs rather than use adaptors, much easier, but as others have said, apart from transformers, everything will work fine...


What he means is the type of transformer with the plug built on to it which will need an adaptor unless it is one of those transformers with interchangeable plugs. If you have a number of these that work in the same location, e.g. computer peripherals (including camera chargers) bring a UK 13a multiway socket extension strip and plug the transformers into that then just change the plug for the extension strip (saves a fortune in adaptors which take up too much room to use comfortably with European extension strips anyway.) For example, the lights for our Christmas tree, all have transformers on so a multiway strip caters for all of them without the need for adaptors.


----------



## tonyinspain

Go to wilkinsons in uk buy as many two pin adapters they are always handy and come over all your equipment will work here no prob


----------



## whitenoiz

tonyinspain said:


> Go to wilkinsons in uk buy as many two pin adapters they are always handy and come over all your equipment will work here no prob


... but be aware that a lot of these two pin uk/continental adaptors have a built in 3A fuse. Trying to use these with power appliances drawing more than 3A like kettles etc will likely blow the fuse. Better to change the plug to a Spanish one if you are going to stay here for any length of time.

Also for safety's sake remember that the total current consumption to be drawn from any multiway extention strip should not exceed 13A. 

Beware multiway extention strips having built in Surge suppression; the components do not withstand well the variations of the Spanish electricity supplies and have difficulty dealing with 'brownouts' or quick breaks in the supply.

For your computer(s)... invest in 800w-1Kw Uninterruptable Power Supply... saves a lot of wear and tear on your computers built in Power Supply Unit, and gives you time to save your work and carry out a normal shutdown in the event of a long break in the mains supply.


----------



## baldilocks

whitenoiz said:


> For your computer(s)... invest in 800w-1Kw Uninterruptable Power Supply... saves a lot of wear and tear on your computers built in Power Supply Unit, and gives you time to save your work and carry out a normal shutdown in the event of a long break in the mains supply.


Until it doesn't! Twice today, power went off and each time the UPS shut down as well!


----------



## whitenoiz

Baldilocks... New internal battery required perhaps? I had one do that some time ago.


----------

